# Fertility Friends 2009 Get Together



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Please see this link if you're interested in coming to the meet up and meeting some of your lovely FFs: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171536.msg2714873;boardseen#new

Rosie. xxx


----------

